# Specialized Nürnberg



## Wern (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Suche einen Laden in Nürnberg und Umgebung der Specialized Handschuhe im Sortiment hat. 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
mfg Wern


----------



## Coffee (5. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich glaube "Downhill" haben sowohl die Räder als auch das zubehör im sortiment.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wern (5. Mai 2004)

Danke. 
Muss ich dann mal einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Mai 2004)

Hi,
der Adrenalin in Fürth hat auch Specialized Bikes und Zubehör. Der Landen ist in Fürth in der Karolinenstraße (hinter'm Bahnhof quasi).
Grüße aus München
TOM


----------



## Diva (6. Mai 2004)

Hast wohl den Test in der Tour oder war's Bike gelesen, hm??? In Erlangen gibt's die Fahrradecke mit Specialized-Vertrieb. Und selbst wenn er die Handschuhe nicht hat, er besorgt sie Dir!!! Er besorgt mir auch die Schuhe von Specialized, die er nicht im Laden hatte...


----------



## Wern (6. Mai 2004)

nein hab den Test net gelesen. Was war da drin? 
Hab mir jetzt Specialized Enduro langfinger gekauft.
Mal schaun ob die was taugen.
Scheiss Regen


----------



## Ralfbausa (11. Mai 2004)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> nein hab den Test net gelesen. Was war da drin?
> Hab mir jetzt Specialized Enduro langfinger gekauft.
> Mal schaun ob die was taugen.
> Scheiss Regen



Habe ich auch und bin super zufrieden.   

Einzigster Punkt ist, das man die eher 'eng' kaufen sollte,
da sie noch ziemlich nahgeben.

Ralf


----------



## Wern (13. Mai 2004)

So nach den ersten 20 km mit meinem Enduro gibts schon die ersten probleme. Der Frottee einsatz löst sich von der Innenhand. Ich hoff ich kann da auf garantie hoffen. Weil Verschleiss nach 20 km kann irgendwie nicht angehen. 
Sonst sind se aber super.


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Mai 2004)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> So nach den ersten 20 km mit meinem Enduro gibts schon die ersten probleme. Der Frottee einsatz löst sich von der Innenhand. Ich hoff ich kann da auf garantie hoffen. Weil Verschleiss nach 20 km kann irgendwie nicht angehen.
> Sonst sind se aber super.



@wern,
das sich am Anfang der Innenhandeinsatz a bissel aufrubbelt is normal. Das hatte ich bisher bei jedem Handschuh. Viel schlimmer finde ich, das sich bei mir am Griff die Gumminoppen lösen.

Oder löst sich der Einsatz aus der Naht? Allerdings glaube ich auch, das die Enduro nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind, dafür sind sie halt doch a bissel dünn.


----------



## Wern (14. Mai 2004)

der löst sich von der Naht. Ist noch net schlimm. Aber ich sag mal wenn ich noch eine Tour fahr dann is wahrscheinlich soweit. 20 km sind aber noch keine Ewigkeit oder


----------



## Ralfbausa (14. Mai 2004)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> der löst sich von der Naht. Ist noch net schlimm. Aber ich sag mal wenn ich noch eine Tour fahr dann is wahrscheinlich soweit. 20 km sind aber noch keine Ewigkeit oder



Hey,
Du hast die doch erst ein paar Tage, oder?   
Wenn sich jetzt schon die Naht auflöst, tät ich sie umtauschen.
Man müsste ja klar sehen das sie nicht durch 'höhere' Gewalt aufgerissen wurden. Habe gersten auch mein Camelback Mundstück (kompett) umgetauscht weils undicht war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

